# 

## Redakcja

Zbudowali piękny domek na Mazurach, daleko od miasta, od ludzi i od drogi. Tak zaczyna się ich opowieść o życiu na wsi. Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu. A co Ty sądzisz o życiu daleko od miasta? 

 


*Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora*

----------


## wojtekdomus

A ja mam inną skrajność. Wyprowadziłem się 40 km od Warszawy. Mam bardzo ładna działke 2300 mkw. Dużo zieleni. Tylko 60 m od domu jest linia kolejowa i to dośc ruchliwa. No i mała stacyjka. Na początku było trochę ciężko. Hałas troche dokuczał. Ale za to dojazd... Wychodze z domu po dwóch minutach jestem na stacji a po 45 minutach jestem w centrum Warszawy. Coś za coś...
Takie odludzie jak na filmie to dobre na emeryturze i dla samotników. Ale w chwili obecnej kiedy jestem aktywny zawodowo uważam, że jest to bardzo dobre miejsce. Nie tracę czasu pieniedzy na paliwo, nie stoję w korkach. Korzystam z uroków wsi i miasta.  Ta linia kolejowa to jednak dużo wieksza zaleta niż wada.

----------


## joanna_a

Mieszkanie z dala od miasta wydaje się niebyt wygodne. Te dojazdy przecież muszą być męczące, ale z drugiej strony ta cisza i zieleń. Trudno wybrać.

----------


## arongumczyk

tez zależy czy masz dzieci, które musisz zawozić codziennie do szkoły i z powrotem i na wszystkie inne zajęcia, spotkania, etc. Jeśli dzieci odchowane, jest łatwiej, dojazdy z poza miasta do pracy niekiedy trwają tyle samo, co u osób, które mieszkają w mieście, trzeba sobie popróbować czy się będzie opłacać czasowo, finansowo itp.

----------


## aniakonda

Fajnie jest mieszkać na wsi, ale mieć miasto niedaleko, żeby nie było problemu z dotarciem do szkoły/pracy/supermarketu/urzędów.

----------


## fryderykbobrzyk

Moi rodzice mieszkają na wsi, ja się zresztą tam wychowałem. Wspominam dobrze, ale własnie zawsze był problem z dojazdami. Na początku rodzice musieli mnie codziennie wozić do szkoły bo miałem daleko, a autobusów nie było (!), dodatkowo jeszcze rodzice pracowali w dużych miastach, do których też jakoś się musieli dostac, więc w zasadzie na sam dojazd codziennie marnowali po około 1,5h.

----------


## ania_w123

Ja nie potrafiłabym mieszkać daleko od miasta... za bardzo się od niego uzależniłam :wink:

----------


## dawiddur

Przypominam, że "dużych miast" w Polsce aż tak dużo nie ma. Mamy całe mnóstwo małych i maleńkich miasteczek, które de facto dla Warszawiaka, Łodziaka itd są po prostu wsią - nie ma tam komunikacji miejskiej, jest kilka szkół podstawowych, kilka barów/ knajpek. Ci ludzie czy będą mieszkać w tym swoim "miasteczku" czy na tytułowej wsi i tak zwykle będą skazani na dojazdy do pracy. 

Reasumując czy mieszkam na wsi czy mieszkam w małym miasteczku - których jest całe mnóstwo - wychodzi niemal na to samo. W tym porównaniu dla mnie oczywiście wygrywa wieś.  
Piszę to w kontekście dojazdów do pracy. Szkoła - ok, rozrywka - powiedzmy, ale to co najważniejsze czyli praca i tak jest z dojazdem (zwykle).

----------


## wejman7

Sądzę, że zależy kto co lubi

----------


## semcio

A ja stwierdzę, że zależy kto jakie ma oczekiwania. Niedawno przeprowadziłem się ok 25km za Wrocław po ponad 30 latach mieszkania w wielkim mieście. Czas dojazdu do pracy może i się troche wydłużył (ale nieznacznie!), ale jakoś nie widzę w tym problem. Czy 30min dojazd to dużo? A ile ludzie w miastach spędzają w korkach, na przystankach, w komunikacji miejskiej? Za dwa lata do mijej miejscowości pociągną drogę ekspresową i czas dojazdu skróci mi się o kolejne 10min. A mieszkam naprawdę na zadupiu, z tym, że wybranym dość mądrze.

A teraz weźmy koszty dojazdu - bilet MPK to ok 150zł we wrocławiu. Dojazdy to dla mnie ok 500zł miesięcznie. I to tylk przy założemiu użytkowania jednego auta. U mnie żona także jeździ codziennie do pracy (na szczęście bliżej). Zwłaszcza w momencie dość sporego wycieńczenia finansowego zaraz po zakończeniu budowy może być to niezły szok i spora pozycja w budżecie. Jeżeli ktoś widzi gdzieś problem z przeproiwadzką na wieś, to tutaj bym tego poszukał. Ludzie, którzy mają pieniądze budują się zwykle bliżej miast, a dojeżdżają Ci, którzy szukają tańszej ziemi. 

Pytanie, czy ich na to stać?

----------


## GrzesiekWachacz

Jest jeszcze druga opcja- mieszkać na wsi i pracować na wsi np. w gospodarstwie rolnym lub agroturystycznym. Kto powiedział, że rolnikiem trzeba się urodzić?  :smile:

----------


## dawiddur

Zapominacie o stanach pośrednich, których moim zdaniem jest najwięcej tzn. dom w małym miasteczku, w którym i tak nie pracujesz, i tak dojeżdżasz do pracy; miasteczko jest rozległe; i tak potrzebujesz samochodu; nie ma MPK... w tym miasteczku nie ma gazu ziemnego... na wsi pod tym miasteczkiem masz w zasadzie to samo + ciszę, spokój, naturę, miejsca do spacerów.

----------


## 887Murek

Nie no na ten czas nigdy w życiu nie zamienię miasta na wieś, choć ze wsi pochodzę... teraz to w pełni Big City Life!

----------


## mamanaetacie

Zawsze coś za coś  :wink:  Albo cywilizacja albo zieleń  :wink:

----------


## justaan

Jeśli ma się dzieci odchowane to faktycznie mieszkanie na wsi ma więcej plusów niż minusów. Ale jeśli dzieci małe, oboje rodziców pracuje to zdecydowanie wybrałabym duże miasto.

----------


## Liwko

Mieszkam i pracuje w małym miasteczku. Do pracy na pieszo mam 10 minut.  Syn do gimnazjum ma na pieszo 5 minut. Jak pójdzie do "ogólniaka" to  będzie miał znowu 5 minut. Jak pójdzie do technikum samochodowego, to  będzie miał 10 minut. Żona do pracy ma na pieszo 15 minut. 
W  miasteczku są niemal wszystkie potrzebne na co dzień instytucje. Jeżeli  chce się coś załatwić to są to raczej minuty niż godziny.
Nad jezioro mam 15 minut, do lasu podobnie. Od znajomych najczęściej wracamy pieszo, albo taksówką. 

Uczyłem  się przez pięć lat w dużym mieście i bywam często w dużych miastach.  NIENAWIDZĘ korków i czasu zmarnowanego na dotarcie z punktu A do B.  Kiedyś koleżanka z Wa-wy powiedziała mi, że potrzebuje 1,5h na dotarcie  do pracy i tyle samo na powrót. Po szybkich obliczeniach pokazałem jej,  że cały jeden MIESIĄC spędza w samochodzie! Szok.

Trzeba znaleźć ten swój złoty środek i dla mnie ani wieś, ani duże miasto, tym złotym środkiem jest moje miasteczko  :smile:

----------


## FILANTROP

ja mieszkałem w małym miasteczku przez 24 lata - aż do końca studiów. Musiałem dojeżdżać do liceum (20 min, ), a potem na studia (1,5h), ale... wyszło mi na to samo, co ludziom, którzy nie mieszkali blisko uczelni. Zanim z Wawy z jednego końca przedarli się na uczelnię, tracili w korkach tyle czasu, że... nie móiwąc już o tym, że często zwyczajnie nie mieścili się do autobusu czy tramwaju i musieli czekać na następny. Dojazdy były naprawdę, ok, ale na dłuższą metę rzeczywiście są męczące. 

Teraz niby mieszkam w Wawie, ale i tak dojeżdżam do ptracy godzinę. Dlatego czy wieś, czy miasto - pod tym względem nie ma różnicy. Jedyna jest taka, kto co woli. Bo słyszałem od znajomych w pracy, że mimo wszystko, jeśli nie mieszka się w mieście, życie towarzyskie powoli wymiera, kończą się spontaniczne wypoady na piwo czy do klubu z ludźmi, bo jak się prowadzi samochod to już się nie wypije etc. Z drugiej str. rzadziej się jeździ do miasta, bo po co. Jeśli jest jeszcze fajnie jeziorko w okolicy, to rzeczywiście człowiek ze wsi ma się czym pochwalić. a jak nie ma, a sąsiad hoduje świnki i śmierdzi wieczorami, to już niestey gorzej, bo nawet na grilu się nie posiedzi. 

Reasumując: i wieś, i miasto mając swoje wady i zalety. To my wybieramy, co lubimy.

----------


## ludwik_13

Na wsi fajnie. Tylko dojazdy do pracy męczące i zabierające czas. I po pracy człowiek goni do domu, bo ogród, zwierzaki itp. A chciałoby się czasem po południu na zakupy do miasta skoczyć albo kultury zażyć. Zostają na to weekendy a wtedy .... szkoda czasu, bo dom do ogarnięcia, bo zwierzaki...
Chyba dom za duży (bo ogród to na pewno za wielki)...

----------


## MarceliMarek

Wychowałem się na wsi,a obecnie mieszkam w niedużym mieście. Nie wyobrażam sobie teraz powrotu na wieś. Tutaj mam dostęp chociażby do sklepów, które prosperują 24 h, nie wspomnę o kinie czy kawiarniach. Gdybym miał coś zmienić, to wybrałbym przedmieścia, np. pod Poznaniem ale nie wróciłbym na wieś , oj nie  :wink:

----------


## 1964as

A ja kocham wieś blisko miasta,odludzie to całkiem inna bajka.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=eumEuK1sD90

----------


## MaestroCK

Ja uważam że powinno się mieszkać jak najbliżej miejsca gdzie realizuje się swoje cele życiowe( szkoła, praca, rodzina, miejsca rozrywki, odpoczynku itp...) . Jeśli ktoś pracuje w danym mieście, zawozi dzieci do szkoły w tym samym, robi zakupy, odwiedza znajomych to im bliżej będzie mieszkał,tym taniej i tym więcej czasu będzie miał na te właśnie cele. Dojazdów jak najmniej się da. Pozdrawiam :roll eyes:

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
 40 lat mieszkałem w dużym mieście ,ale zawsze marzyłem o własnej działce i domu na wsi. Nawet skończyłem, już jako pracownik naukowy politechniki zasadniczą szkołę rolniczą, by kupić ziemię/za komuny bez pochodzenia rolniczego ,lub szkoły rolniczej nie można było tego zrobić/.Niestety nic z tego wtedy nie wyszło .dopiero niedawno mogłem zrealizować swoje marzenia. Jestem z tego szczęśliwy. Mam swoją działeczkę 1,5 ha ,buduje dom ,wykopałem staw .Wokoło las ,czyta woda i powietrze. Ta działka zabiera mi cały czas,nie nudzę się ,nie mam telewizora ,nie oglądam ogłupiających programów.Na dojazdy po zakupy nie narzekam 12 km od Słubic i Frankfurtu.
 Dojazdy do pracy to jest jednak problem ,Pracuje cały czas na delegacji i te przejechane dziesiątki tys km rocznie to jest już trochę męczące .Ale w ty przypadku miasto,wieś jest bez znaczenia.
      Ja myślę ,że różni ludzie mają różne upodobania zainteresowania .Jedni lubią jak im sąsiad z góry chodzi po suficie ,inni wola spokój. I dlatego życzę każdemu by mógł żyć w otoczeniu ,które lubi. Do tego ,dzieci,szkoła ,dobra praca nie zawsze pozwala na relizowanie swoich marzeń.
 Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## wera.1989

zawsze można mieszkać w mieście, a na weekendy i odpoczynek wyjeżdżać na wieś i tam mieć domek...

----------


## Jan p

Ja po wielu latach mieszkania w Warszawie sprzedałem mieszkanie i przeprowadziłem się na wieś.
Po tylu latach mieszkania w miejskim zgiełku w końcu na emeryturze spokój i cisza  :smile:

----------


## Bujaczek

ale na emeryturze to sobie można pozwolić :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> Najlepiej mieszkać na wsi ale mieć blisko do pociągu czy autobusu, który w razie czego szybko nas do miasta dowiezie


Szczególnie w nocy po flaszkę.

----------


## TomekDabski

Dom poza miastem to wg mnie dobry pomysł, ale tylko pod warunkiem, że dojazd jest w miarę dobry i wygodny. My mieszkamy niemal na wsi, mamy ciszę, spokój, piękne widoki, a w nieco ponad pół godziny jesteśmy w mieście. idealnie

----------


## makka543

Ja na razie nie wybieram się na wieś. Może na emeryturę jak pan powyżej. Wieś na razie tylko w weekendy  :wink:

----------


## lotpaj

> Dom poza miastem to wg mnie dobry pomysł, ale tylko pod warunkiem, że dojazd jest w miarę dobry i wygodny. My mieszkamy niemal na wsi, mamy ciszę, spokój, piękne widoki, a w nieco ponad pół godziny jesteśmy w mieście. idealnie


Wygodny dojazd + pół godziny = oksymoron.
Chyba, że masz na myśli dojazd do centrum dużego miasta.

----------


## dawiddur

Dokładnie!
z mojej działki do miasta mam maks 10 min. i zastanawiam się czy to nie za daleko...

----------


## radek1987

Może alternatywą jest mieszkanie w bloku na obrzeżach miasta, spokój i cicho, szkoła i parki, be głównych ulic, przy czym dojazd do pracy też zajmuje do 20 minut nawet z dzielnicy oddalonej o 5 km od centrum miasta.

Lub domek oddalony o 10-15 od centrum miasta - teraz jest to popularna alternatywa dla bardziej majętnych. 

Przy czym ja sobie nie wyobrażam mieszkać po za miastem, praca, ludzie, rzędy, pomoc, instytucje, Ja mam cały dzień poświęcić na organizacje tego, ponieważ mieszkam kilkadziesiąt km od najbliższego miasta to dziękuję, 

Kiedy bylem kierowcą i jeździłem po południowej Polsce aż do Warszawy i nie mogę nadziwić się ile ludzi buduje się o 40-50 km od miasta gdzie dookoła same wiochy, Tak jest w Łódzkim, Kieleckim , Rzeszowskim czy Lubelskim, MASAKRA 

Nie zwracam uwagi tutaj na gminy wiejsko - miejskie ponieważ jest ich nawet, ale i tam nawet nie ma pracy - Dziwi mnie to

----------


## lotpaj

> Dokładnie!
> z mojej działki do miasta mam maks 10 min. i zastanawiam się czy to nie za daleko...


Czy daleko, to pojęcie względne. Jeżeli ktoś musi codziennie dojeżdżać do pracy w dalszy zakątek miasta, to już mamy codziennie godzinę-półtorej z życia wyjętą, a jeżeli - daj Boże - masz dzieci, to nie daj Boże, żeby dowozić ich do przedszkola/szkoły do miasta i odbierać z powrotem. Wtedy życie się kończy, bo nie masz już czasu dla siebie. Takie życie zdeterminowane jest codzienną logistyką, a to jest bardzo męczące i można popaść w depresję.

Na wsi - owszem, ale tylko w wolnym zawodzie lub na emeryturze.

----------


## lotpaj

> Kiedy bylem kierowcą i jeździłem po południowej Polsce aż do Warszawy i nie mogę nadziwić się ile ludzi buduje się o 40-50 km od miasta gdzie dookoła same wiochy, Tak jest w Łódzkim, Kieleckim , Rzeszowskim czy Lubelskim, MASAKRA


Mazowieckiem i Wielkopolskim zapomniałeś dodać. I w paru innych...

Genezą tego całego Exitu jest cena działek na wypizdowie. I tylko TO.
Ludzie wkładają naprawdę duże pieniądze w budowę domów, na działkach kupionych za 40 tys, od rolników i nie kalkulują, że realny koszt takiej działki to jest 40x2, bo są zachwyceni wizją nowobudowanego domu. Bo to trzeba odrolnić, prąd i wodę na własny koszt doprowadzić, drogę dojazdową itd.
Zamiast kupić działkę w mieście/blisko miasta za 200tys., to oni już szukają TANICH. 
Ja się im w sumie nie dziwię, bo marzenia o postawieniu własnego domu, niejednokrotnie przesłaniają logiczne myślenie. A potem to już tylko pozostaje pisać, jak to dobrze mieszka się na wsi i że dzieci uczęszczają do szkoły w pobliskiej gminie. A że dzieci wcześniej czy później wyfruną do miasta i całe poddasze użytkowe zostanie bezużyteczne, to takie są tego konsekwencje.

Staram się nie generalizować, ale wiem, że dużo jest prawdy w tym, co piszę.

----------


## turalyon

Ja mam pełno znajomych co na 15 arowych działkach na wsiach za 50tys postawili domy za 500tys+ i teraz płaczą. Tak to jest ktoś szuka oszczędności nie tam gdzie trzeba

----------


## Liwko

> Mazowieckiem i Wielkopolskim zapomniałeś dodać. I w paru innych...
> 
> Genezą tego całego Exitu jest cena działek na wypizdowie. I tylko TO.
> Ludzie wkładają naprawdę duże pieniądze w budowę domów, na działkach kupionych za 40 tys, od rolników i nie kalkulują, że realny koszt takiej działki to jest 40x2, bo są zachwyceni wizją nowobudowanego domu. Bo to trzeba odrolnić, prąd i wodę na własny koszt doprowadzić, drogę dojazdową itd.
> Zamiast kupić działkę w mieście/blisko miasta za 200tys., to oni już szukają TANICH. 
> Ja się im w sumie nie dziwię, bo marzenia o postawieniu własnego domu, niejednokrotnie przesłaniają logiczne myślenie. A potem to już tylko pozostaje pisać, jak to dobrze mieszka się na wsi i że dzieci uczęszczają do szkoły w pobliskiej gminie. A że dzieci wcześniej czy później wyfruną do miasta i całe poddasze użytkowe zostanie bezużyteczne, to takie są tego konsekwencje.
> 
> Staram się nie generalizować, ale wiem, że dużo jest prawdy w tym, co piszę.


Dokładnie tak jak mówisz. Ostatnią rzeczą na której trzeba oszczędzać jest lokalizacja. Można wybudować się rok później, można wybudować nieco mniejszy dom, można kupić mniejszą działkę, ale nie należy oszczędzać na lokalizacji.

----------


## lotpaj

Z grubsza można przyjąć, że dobra lokalizacja to taka, gdzie pizze dowożą  :smile:  *



* (Nie dotyczy rencistów, emerytów, związków bezdzietnych, leśniczych, filozofów, rolników, osób chorujących na depresję, myśliwych, artystów malarzy, cyklistów)

----------


## dominikdd

Sam chętnie bym się wyprowadził z dala od miasta, jednak ze względu na dzieci, które za jakiś czas pójdą do liceum wydaje się to mało ciekawą perspektywą dla nich...

----------


## portaga

Nie tyle dla nich, co dla Ciebie (dla was).
Oczywiście nie ma żadnej reguły na to, że mając dom w mieście/blisko miasta, twoje/moje/żadne dzieci nie uciekną z rodzinnego domu. Ale!
Ale jest większe prawdopodobieństwo, że nasze własne dzieci będą chciały uczyć się w rodzinnym mieście, mając dom i blisko przystanek autobusowy, aniżeli dojeżdżać do "rezydencji" poza miastem z... rodzicami? No można mu/jej kupić jakiś samochód, ale to raczej nie rozwiąże problemu, że ona/on musi dojechać tym autem na tzw. "wichurę".
No nie ma takiej opcji, że działka na wygwizdowie jest lepsza, niż ta w mieście. Dla dzieci - nie ma takiej opcji. 
Bo ja sam - z chęcią i z moją kochaną żoną - sprzedalibyśmy nasz dom już teraz i wyprowadzilibyśmy się na Mazury. No ale tak się nie da dopóty, dopóki nasze dzieci się nie usamodzielnią. Takie życie... fajne życie, aczkolwiek wymagające poświęceń - ale z dziećmi! :yes: .

----------


## Gwiazdka.p

Daje do myślenia filmik i Wasze posty. Cieszę się, że został odkopany.

----------


## Ivo

Są minusy i plusy mieszkania za miastem, i też są plusy/ minusy mieszkania w mieście, nawet w domu.

Kwestia wyboru, akceptacji, sposobu życia itd itd

My mieszkamy ok. 30 km od dużego miasta - gdzie dojeżdżam do pracy skoro świt aby nie jechać w korkach. Kryzys mam mega w okresie zimowym, ale pocieszam się, że "miastowi" też wtedy mają problemy, inne np. nie odśnieżone uliczki lokalne. 
Mieszkamy też ok. 10 km od innego miasta i tu dzieci do szkoły. i plus, że mogą sami wrócić do domu PKS.
PKS też jedzie do dużego miasta. kolejny plus.

Uwielbiam za to na max przekroczenie świata miastowego na naszą wieś. Cisza, spokojniejsze życie, przestrzeń itd itd

I całe życie wcześniej mieszkałam w bloku  :wink: 

Gdyby było blisko nas PKP max 2 km to byłby by idealnie, a jest za ok 10 km  :sad:

----------


## mister1

Znalezienie odpowiedniej lokalizacji domu to była jedna z moich najcięższych decyzji. Zawsze marzyłem o domu daleko daleko od całego tego zgiełku jaki panuje w mieście. Niestety perspektywa codziennego wożenia dzieci do szkoły oddalonej o 20km wygrała. Wolałem znaleźć miejscówkę bliżej miasta.

----------


## Zagurski

Fajnie jest mieszkać na wsi i odłączyć się od miasta. Ale tylko wtedy, kiedy mamy jakąś tam w miarę porządną emeryturę, albo prowadzimy niezależną od miasta działalność gospodarczą.
Obejrzyjcie sobie ten filmik - mi ten gościu się podoba, a raczej jego podejście do pewnych urzędowych spraw.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZkCePq2bvc
Sam wstęp możecie pominąć.

----------


## uszol

mieszkanie w domu poza miastem jest tansze niz w miescie w duzym mieszkaniu, dla mnie moze byc nawet drozej jak mam mozliwosc miec 120m dom i 10 km do miasta

----------


## portaga

Tylko że tutaj nie dyskutujemy, co jest tańsze, tylko o tym, co lepsze! Lepsze dla nas, dla dzieci, dla rodziny. 
Lepsze = bardziej komfortowe.

----------


## Bogdan Z.

Powiem swoje zdanie, mieszkałem w Wawie i tam się uczyłem ale wakacje spedzałem na wsi . Tak też w dorosłym zyciu uciekłem na wieś i  35 km do pracy w jedną stronę dojazd rano i wieczorem. Po X latach nie narzekam. Mój szef z drugiej strony warszawy jedzie godzinę i więcej a ja podobnie. Ja mam domek , pszczoły i możliwości a szef budował dom ale wybrał bloki i tez sobie chwali . Taki wybór zależy od tego czego oczekujemy od życia. A nigdzie nie jest łatwo. Jako minus na chwile obecną mogę podać że Śąd Wołomiński po 6 latach prowadzenia sprawy i dokumentach *że Starostwo przyznaje że są błędy w granicach działki i granicę przesunięto i idzie przez zabudowania obecnie . Jest taki bajzel bo " miedza" klasycznie wędruje i takie sytuacje nie są rzadkością. Ale winnych brak , przynajmniej u mnie od 17 lat tak jest. Ludzie są jacy są wszędzie. Tu przynajmniej sąsiada przez ścianę nie słucham. A czy taniej ? nie wiem.
 Bloki = czynsz, fundusze remontowe, CO , CWU i ciasno, parking luksus.
Wieś  = dojazdy, utrzymanie we własnym zakresie bo nikt za nas nie zrobi = musisz dbać,CO,CWU - chyba podobnie choć dom to większa inwestycja jak zaosczędzisz na ociepleniu to ekspolatacja cie zje, ale działka jest {a w Bloku ?rekreacyjna to dodatkowo wydatki} parking ? swój , garaż { marzenie w miastach } dbasz masz. Wychodzisz przed domek i masz co kupisz a blok ? dzielisz się lub zniszczone . 
Ja mimo minusów wybieram wieś i domek  :smile:  .

----------


## Zagurski

> Mój szef z drugiej strony warszawy jedzie godzinę i więcej a ja podobnie. *Ja mam domek , pszczoły i możliwości* a szef budował dom ale wybrał bloki i tez sobie chwali . Taki wybór zależy od tego czego oczekujemy od życia. A nigdzie nie jest łatwo. Jako minus na chwile obecną mogę podać że *Śąd Wołomiński po 6 latach prowadzenia sprawy i dokumentach *że Starostwo przyznaje że są błędy w granicach działki i granicę przesunięto i idzie przez zabudowania obecnie* . Jest taki bajzel bo " miedza" klasycznie wędruje i takie sytuacje nie są rzadkością. *Ale winnych brak , przynajmniej u mnie od 17 lat tak jest.* Ludzie są jacy są wszędzie. Tu przynajmniej sąsiada przez ścianę nie słucham. A czy taniej ? nie wiem.
>  Bloki = czynsz, fundusze remontowe, CO , CWU i ciasno, parking luksus.
> Wieś  = dojazdy, utrzymanie we własnym zakresie bo nikt za nas nie zrobi = musisz dbać,CO,CWU - chyba podobnie *choć dom to większa inwestycja jak zaosczędzisz na ociepleniu to ekspolatacja cie zje*, ale działka jest {a w Bloku ?rekreacyjna to dodatkowo wydatki} parking ? swój , garaż { marzenie w miastach } dbasz masz. Wychodzisz przed domek i masz co kupisz *a blok ? dzielisz się lub zniszczone .* 
> Ja mimo minusów wybieram wieś i domek  .


???  :jaw drop: 
Yyyy... ale o co chodzi i co pszczoły mają do tego?

----------


## baltazarrr

Zawsze mi się marzyło mieszkac na wsi gdzieś na odludziu albo wysoko w górach ale tez przyszło otrzezwienie ,bo co z dziećmi ,co będzie zimą zwłaszcza jak droga którejś tam kolejności odśnieżania?Długo szukałem i teraz mieszkam 5 km do miasteczka gminnego,w którym jest pełna infrastruktura potrzebna do życia,gimbus się zatrzymuje na przystanku na wprost domu wiec dzieci wozić nie trzeba,Kraków,Katowice i Częstochowa w zasięgu 45 min jazdy wiec tragedii nie ma (czasem więcej zajmuje dojazd autobusem w GOPie z miasta osciennego).Na początku miałem obawy,a co z kinem,teatrem ,knajpami itp..Ale też zadałem sobie pytanie ile tak naprawdę z takich rozrywek korzystam..2-4 razy w miesiacu?Przy tej ilości można podjechac ten kawałek dalej.Całą resztę mam kilka minut od domu,a w ogrodzie spacerują sarny,do lasu 3 kroki,nad pobliskie jeziorko też daleko nie ma...nawet pizze dowożą  :smile: Cieszę sie że podjąłem taką decyzję.Niemniej lokalizację trzeba sobie bardzo dobrze przemysleć,czasem drobny szczegół (jak np wspomniana kolejność odśnieżania drogi) potrafi zniweczyć zalety mieszkania na wsi .Pozdrawiam

----------


## portaga

> Całą resztę mam kilka minut od domu,a w ogrodzie spacerują sarny,do lasu 3 kroki,nad pobliskie jeziorko też daleko nie ma...nawet pizze dowożą


To gdzie ty mieszkasz, że po ogrodzie spacerują sarny, a nad jezioro pizze dowożą?  :eek: 
Na Mazurach?  :wink:

----------


## baltazarrr

Dowożą do domu  :smile:  Ktoś wcześniej napisał ,że cywilizacja kończy się tam gdzie juz pizzy nie dowożą  :smile:

----------


## Projbudsc

Ja coraz częściej myślę o przeprowadzce na wieś. Grunt to duża działka i swoboda - cisza i spokój

----------


## Liwko

> Ja coraz częściej myślę o przeprowadzce na wieś. Grunt to duża działka i swoboda - cisza i spokój


Taaa...

----------


## Elfir

> Dowożą do domu  Ktoś wcześniej napisał ,że cywilizacja kończy się tam gdzie juz pizzy nie dowożą


Mieszkałam w bloku, w granicach miasta Poznania, a naprawdę trudno było znaleźć pizzerię, która chciała dowozić pizzę. Nawet te, które deklarowały dowóz, przepraszały i rezygnowały gdy usłyszały adres  :smile: 
Natomiast w Bieszczadach, w Bereżkach koło Ustrzyk Górnych, gdzie stoją cztery domy, praktycznie zasięg telefonu komórkowego jest śladowy, a niedźwiedzie buszują po podwórkach pizzę dowozili bez problemów  :smile:

----------


## remontujesie

Jestem typowym mieszczuchem i na wsi pewnie umarłbym z nudów, ale co jakiś czas każdy chce trochę odpocząć od tego całego miejskiego zgiełku dlatego dzielę ze znajomymi domek (mały ok 60m2 z działką 800m2 przy lesie) na wsi, wszystkimi opłatami dzielimy się na 3 rodziny, ustalamy wspólnie harmonogram na lato kiedy kto korzysta i od kilku lat bardzo dobrze to działa. Z takim rozwiązaniem nawet nie w głowie mi przeprowadzka na wieś.

----------


## remontujesie

... pizze też tam dowożą  :wink:

----------


## Karwos00

Teraz mam 3km do pracy - 7min samochodem. Jak kupię upatrzoną działkę to będę miał 10km do pracy - liczyłem - 14 min - czy to już daleko czy jeszcze blisko  :big grin:

----------


## Misterhajt

> Teraz mam 3km do pracy - 7min samochodem. Jak kupię upatrzoną działkę to będę miał 10km do pracy - liczyłem - 14 min - czy to już daleko czy jeszcze blisko


To zależy, gdzie ta działka?
14 minut do pracy, to jeszcze nie jest źle. 
A działka na wypizdowie, czy bliżej miasta? Autobusy kursują?

----------


## Karwos00

1 linia kursuje, działka na wiosce pod miastem. W zasadzie 2 wioska za miastem - ale ta pierwsza to już prawie dzielnica. 7km do znaku miasta +3 przez miasto do pracy. w tym czasie 2 światła na skrzyżowaniach. Teraz mam ich aż 5  :smile:

----------


## Misterhajt

> Taaa...


*ATAK NA GIEWONT* 

_To jest straszne jak ludzie idą w góry! Nie zdają sobie sprawy z zagrożenia! Ja wchodziłem w zeszłym roku na Giewont, lipiec, skwar, wszyscy w krótkich spodenkach, japonki, klapki, małe dzieci - koszmar! Ja jedyny byłem przygotowany: dwa czekany, raki, profesjonalna odzież, specjalistyczny mocno spłaszczony namiot (żeby opierał się wiatrom), butle z tlenem - najgorsze były te ich drwiące spojrzenia ignorantów. A przecież to GÓRY i wszystko może się zmienić w sekundę! Wejście podzieliłem na 4 dni, co paręset metrów obóz, aklimatyzacja, oczywiście poręczówki na każdym etapie i ostatniego dnia atak na szczyt. Co dzień rano znajdowałem w przedsionku mojego namiotu puszki po Coli i opakowania po chipsach! Przeklęci amatorzy! W końcu zdobyłem szczyt, zużyte butle zostawiłem w pod krzyżem w strefie śmierci, gdzie -o zgrozo! - spotkałem babcię z dwójką wnucząt! Schodziłem kolejne 4 dni, ale przeżyłem tę próbę umiejętności i charakteru. Pod koniec sierpnia planuję wejść na Kopiec Kościuszki, w stylu alpejskim - ale jak zobaczę turystów z dziećmi i watą cukrową, to dzwonię na policję.
~Prawdziwy człowiek gór, alpinista, profesjonalsta_

----------


## jo.anna

Długo się nad tym zastanawiałam, czy lepiej w mieście czy może gdzieś poza nim, z jednej strony wszędzie blisko, z drugiej - cisza i spokój. Ostatecznie wygrało to drugie, działka już kupiona, teraz czas na dom. W sumie to wybraliśmy coś pomiędzy, bo działka jest kilka km od miasta, 10 minut samochodem, teraz mamy troche więcej km, poza tym stan drogi przy naszym obecnym mieszkaniu jest koszmarny! -.- Dlatego do stanu drogi tym razem przywiązywaliśmy większą wage...a jak ze stanem drogi jest u Was? To też był u Was istotny element?

----------


## Anama

A ja całkiem niedawno przeprowadziłem się blisko centrum miasta. 15min piechotą do rynku i też mam bardzo spokojną okolicę. Są szkoły, przedszkola, sklepy i spokój  :smile:  droga brukowana, ale rzadko uczęszczana  :smile:  zależy jak się trafi

----------

